# Ipo3 !!!



## Jax08

Seger v. Sitz vd Hose
2018 MER Working Dog Championship
Overall 4th place
90-97-95
High Obedience
High First Time Handler


----------



## Nigel

Congratulations! That is awesome!


----------



## sebrench

Wow! Great work! Congratulations.


----------



## Sunsilver

Congratulations, Jax! And what a gorgeous head on that boy!


----------



## GatorDog

Congratulations! Awesome scores!


----------



## GypsyGhost

Congrats! That’s so awesome!


----------



## kimbale

Congratulations!!! Great achievement!


----------



## tim_s_adams

Very impressive, Congratulations!


----------



## Jax08

GatorDog said:


> Congratulations! Awesome scores!


Thanks Alexis! Can't even express how happy I am with him. When will you be trialing again?


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System

Congratulations to you and Seger!


----------



## mmags

Wow, congrats on you and your boy.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Congratulations! I haven't seen a picture of him in a long time, he's matured into a very handsome dog.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

FANTASTIC!


Congratulations!


----------



## mycobraracr

WOW!!!! Great job!!!


----------



## RoseW

Congratulations!


----------



## Beau's Mom

Wow wow wow! I’m so impressed - you two are amazing. Congratulations on a wonderful achievement. And what a handsome boy!


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System

Very handsome boy, by the way ... I just realized that Seger's grand-sire on his dam's side is my Jasmine's sire - Filip (Ivan) vd Olgameister, who I got a chance to meet and was very impressed with.


----------



## WIBackpacker

How awesome!! Huge congrats!


----------



## Jax08

The F Olgameister litter was very nice.


----------



## Elisabeth Ann Parent

Huge Congrats! I am thrilled for you!


----------



## Shepdad

Wow! Excellent Result! Congratulations to you and Seger.


----------



## dogma13

Congrats you two!Great job


----------



## onyx'girl

Congrats to you and Seger! Dedication and a great team. On to the Nationals!!


----------



## Muskeg

That's great, I know how much work goes into that title!


----------



## bigguy

Congrats on your scores and performance. Very nice.


----------



## Jenny720

Whoo hoo!!! That has to feel real good Michelle! ! Congratulations to you and Mr. Handsome !!!!!!


----------



## cliffson1

Real nice job, Jax!


----------



## lhczth

Congratulations. You guys did great!


----------



## Tennessee

Congratulations Jax! That’s awesome! Beautiful boy


----------



## Steve Strom

Alright, congratulations! With those scores, I know who I'm going to ask for tips and advi,,,,,,wait. I already do. Lol. Nice job Jax. Good dog, but a lot of credit to you.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

Congratulations to the both of you! Job well done!


----------



## Hineni7

Woo Hoo! Great job!


----------



## Heartandsoul

Congratulations on a great accomplishment! I went to watch an IPO trial for the first time a couple weekends ago. It was amazing watching the teams work and seeing just how connected they are to each other.


----------



## Jax08

Heartandsoul said:


> Congratulations on a great accomplishment! I went to watch an IPO trial for the first time a couple weekends ago. It was amazing watching the teams work and seeing just how connected they are to each other.


Was it the New England Regional? They had very nice teams there as well. Great judge, venue, tracking. They always do a nice job.


----------



## Heartandsoul

Yes it was. It was only 30mins from me so when I saw it announced way back, I marked it on my calendar. I was able to watch the protection training/practice for a couple of hrs on Fri, and a couple hrs for actual Trial obedience on Sat but missed Sunday's protection part due to home life delays.

I did meet Pia on Fri. What a warm welcome she gave and I think I'm hooked as a spectator It was just so fun to watch and listen to the judge's comments for each team afterwards on the obedience.

Edit: spectators weren't allow to attend the tracking part which I really wanted to see. Ah wells.


----------



## Jax08

Pia is awesome!!! She's an original! So glad you were able to go.


----------



## wolfy dog

Awesome! Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## Slamdunc

That is awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## GSDchoice

Very impressive!!!


----------



## cdwoodcox

Nice work.


----------

